

Oracle CEO Larry Ellison Steps Down - ssclafani
http://www.cnbc.com/id/102014022

======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8337293](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8337293).

------
taternuts
Was this something that was expected?

